# Anti-Viren-Programm ( G-Data) lässt sich nicht deinstallieren, habe schon vieles veruscht



## Ressult (9. Dezember 2017)

*Anti-Viren-Programm ( G-Data) lässt sich nicht deinstallieren, habe schon vieles veruscht*

Hallo Leute,
ich benutze G Data Internet Security schon seit 3 Jahren. Nun ist mir vor ein paar Tagen aufgefallen das G Data offenbar nicht mehr einwandfrei funktioniert da seit einem Update gewisse Bereiche der Schutzsysteme nicht mehr verfügbar sind und als Meldung kommt das die Module nicht initialisiert werden konnten und ich den PC neu starten soll was jedoch nichts bringt. Jedenfalls möchte ich G Data deinstallieren, ganz klassisch über Programme und Funktionen geht es nicht, ich habe auch verschiedene Programm wie z.B. AV Remover versucht. Alles hat bisher nichts gebracht da immer ein Fehler auftritt und die Deinstallation fehlgeschlagen ist. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Anti-Viren-Programm ( G-Data) lässt sich nicht deinstallieren, habe schon vieles veruscht*

Funktionieren diese Wege nicht?
Entfernung einer G DATA Installation von Ihrem PC


----------



## Andy198446 (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Anti-Viren-Programm ( G-Data) lässt sich nicht deinstallieren, habe schon vieles veruscht*

probier es mal mit wmic ist ein Windows eigenes Programm oder nenn es eine Funktion, mit der man so ziemlich alles deinstalliert bekommt, bin da mal durch Zufall drauf gekommen weil ich auch ein Programm nicht deinstalliert bekommen habe, und dann hab ich mich da mal reingelesen und war begeistert.

vielleicht hilft es dir ja

gruß andi

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## pedi (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Anti-Viren-Programm ( G-Data) lässt sich nicht deinstallieren, habe schon vieles veruscht*

ich habe just gestern g-data deinstalliert, ging problemlos mit dem geekuninstaller.
dieses kostenlose programm startet zuerst den programmeigenen uninstaller, und entfernt im nachgang die ordner und registryeinträge des jeweiligen programmes.


----------



## Ressult (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Anti-Viren-Programm ( G-Data) lässt sich nicht deinstallieren, habe schon vieles veruscht*

Mit dem hauseigenen Remover von G Data kommt diese Nachricht immer nach einigen Minuten: Not all files could be cleaned up. Restart the Computer and try again. Das habe ich schon mehrmals gemacht aber es funktionier trotzdem nicht.


----------



## pedi (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Anti-Viren-Programm ( G-Data) lässt sich nicht deinstallieren, habe schon vieles veruscht*

installier g-data noch mal neu, bzw. lass es reparieren, falls es diese option im installer gibt, und versuchs danach mit der deinstallation nochmal.


----------



## Dooma (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Anti-Viren-Programm ( G-Data) lässt sich nicht deinstallieren, habe schon vieles veruscht*

Ich glaube du solltest dich mal an den Support wenden, die sind doch eigentlich ganz umgänglich.
Ich nutze Gdata auch schon seit Jahren und fand das Programm immer recht robust. 
Selbst wenn mal was kaputt war hat es sich immer selbst wieder repariert.

Das hier weder die Neuinstallation, noch Selbstreparatur, noch Update, noch Removal Tools funktionieren sollen finde ich mehr als merkwürdig. 

Bist du dir sicher, dass du dir keine Malware mit Rootkit eingefangen hast? 
Dazu würde das Fehlerbild nämlich ganz gut passen... 
Verhält sich das System sonst normal?

Alternativ könntest du auch den Admin im Safe Boot hochfahren und Autostart wie Dienste manuell bearbeiten. 
Und danach neu installieren.
Vor solchen Aktionen empfehle ich aber ein Komplett Backup mit Disaster-Recovery Fähigkeit. 
Dabei kann nämlich auch böse was schiefgehen.
Wenn du keine Ahnung hast wie man das selbst macht, dann ruf den Support an.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Anti-Viren-Programm ( G-Data) lässt sich nicht deinstallieren, habe schon vieles veruscht*

Notfalls nach dem Backup Windows neuinstallieren.


----------

